# Woodrat



## TedThomas (Dec 1, 2010)

Am considering a Woodrat Router tool, any info on this tool would be very 
helpfull before I buy, as it is a nice investment.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I've had a WoodRat for 5 years. Be aware that, including the cost of the machine, the router itself, tooling, you will be approaching $900+. There is a bit of learning involved, but an online community forum is ready to help (The Amazing WoodRat Makes Any Woodworking Joint). I can send you some training materials and various how-to blogs I've picked up over the years that will also help.

The WoodRat really shines in making Dovetails of any type. And is good for Mortise & Tenon, Finger Joints. I use it a lot for floating Tenons. I buy the Festool Domino to use as Tenon stock and then cut the mortise with the WoodRat.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

+1 on the Woodrat. 
You can pick them up on eBay s/h and occasionally quite cheaply, usually if there are a few up at the same time with only a couple of buyers. The first gets bid up, the second goes for less and you can find that you are the only bidder for the last one, which was how I got mine. Getting them s/h, you'll often find they include lots of extras, even a router. 
The US importer now does his own whizzy digital version, the Router Boss, but it does pretty much the same job.

Think of it as a woodworkers milling machine, with manual control in 3 axes.

There is a lot of information on the Woodrat and the Router Boss here http://www.aldel.co.uk/Contents.htm

Cheers

Peter


----------



## johnk (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi TSquare,

I own the Router Boss and am very happy with it. I've had various jigs (dovetail, mortise, etc.) before as well as a router table. All is sold except for the roputer table - I spent a lot and am not liking what I can probably get for it. The Boss gives me precision, repeatability, and freedom of design. There are some differences between the two. It's a you decide thing. The Router Boss web forum is:
The Craftsman Gallery Forum • Index page 

Good luck with the Wood Rat, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I would agree with John's comments about the Router Boss. I own a WoodRat, but from what I've heard, the Router Boss design eliminated some quirks in the WoodRat. And also introduced much more capacity (work size) and added digital scales. 

If I didn't have so much invested - in tooling and learning time - I would switch to the Router Boss in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Woodrats spread router diseases!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Viruses???


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Routonic Plague, perhaps? :wacko:


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

ROFL,You owe me a new keyboard


----------



## Walnuthill (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi - Recently restored an old Woodrat and would like to view the Aldel information, Which seems to have been taken down and attempts to view are reported unsafe. Is there any way to access this info. currently please?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That post was made going on 9 years ago Walnut. A lot can change in that time. I tried the link and it opened but appears to be something to do with stock trading.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

ATTENTION... That link got a router virus and is now deceased and replaced with the lowest type of information call stock trading, completely deteriorated....................

Herb


----------



## Walnuthill (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks. More or less what I found. Guess I was exploring the possibility that any "hang in there" guys using them might have saved some of the info.


----------

